# atmend horcht die Nachtigall, atmet leise (FR)



## BrightonNative

Guten Tag!
Mein Deutsch ist leider ein bisschen eingerostet! So, I must ask my question in English. I'm trying to understand the real meaning of the word "atmend" in a Lied called _Der Nöck _by Carl Loewe (1860). "Atmen" means to breathe but is there another meaning because it sounds strange to say that the nightingale is breathing and listening. In the WR dictionary, there is another meaning, "genießen" to enjoy. Could the text be saying that the nightingale is _enjoying _listening to the water sprite's singing and harp playing? Thanks for your thoughts - vielen Dank!

Context: 
Die Bäume neigen sich tief und schweigen, Und atmend horcht die Nachtigall.


----------



## berndf

BrightonNative said:


> it sounds strange to say that the nightingale is breathing and listening


To me that is exactly what it means. I cannot see any alternative, figurative interpretation.


----------



## BrightonNative

Thank you very much for your reply, berndf - vielen Dank. If you see no other possible interpretation, that's fine. I just wanted to know from a native German speaker, so that's great!


----------



## JClaudeK

BrightonNative said:


> Die Bäume neigen sich tief und schweigen, Und atmend horcht die Nachtigall.



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die "atmende, horchende Nachtigall" im Gegensatz steht zu den "schweigenden Bäumen".
Auf der einen Seite eine Metapher für  "Leben, Teilnahme, Aufmerksamkeit", auf der anderen "Gleichgültigkeit, Teilnahmslosigkeit".

P.S.
Eigentlich hätte man von einer Nachtigall erwarten können, dass sie singt, aber sie atmet leise und  horcht  auf den _Harfenschall des Nöckens_!

Der Nöck


----------



## BrightonNative

Ich denke dass was Du sagst ist ganz richtig, JClaudeK. "Die Nachtigall atmet leise und horcht auf den _Harfenschall"_ ist eine gute Interpretation. Danke schön! Gibt's ein Deutsch > Französisch Forum? Ich brauche zu wissen wie man "sie atmet leise" auf Französisch sagt -- wo kann man die Frage stellen - in diesem Forum? Danke!
EDIT: Ich glaube dass ich schon die Antwort habe : en retenant son souffle... danke und schönen Abend noch!

-- 





JClaudeK said:


> Eigentlich hätte man von einer Nachtigall erwarten können, dass sie singt, aber sie atmet leise und  horcht  auf den _Harfenschall des Nöckens_!
> 
> Der Nöck


----------



## JClaudeK

BrightonNative said:


> Gibt's ein Deutsch > Französisch Forum?


Nein, leider nicht. 



BrightonNative said:


> Ich glaube dass ich schon die Antwort habe : en retenant son souffle..


"respirer en retenant son souffle" me semble difficilement réalisable. 

J'aurais dit "respirer calmement/ doucement".


----------



## BrightonNative

J'aime bien vos suggestions respirer calmement / doucement, JClaude. Merci! En fait, quand j'ai dit "en retenant son souffle," j'allais enlever le verbe "respirer" totalement pour essayer de transmettre le sens voulu "sie atmet leise." En anglais, nous avons quelque chose de similaire "with bated breath" ce qui veut dire qu'on respire doucement.


----------



## elroy

This is the German forum, not the German-English forum, so questions about German-[any language except Spanish] are welcome here!  (The only reason I excluded Spanish is because we do have a German-Spanish forum.)

For me, "with bated breath" isn't about breathing gently; it's about anticipation.  Is anticipation implied here?


----------



## JClaudeK

BrightonNative said:


> En fait, quand j'ai dit "en retenant son souffle," j'allais enlever le verbe "respirer" totalement


Bien sûr ! J'aurais dû y penser.
"le rossignol écoute en retenant son souffle" me semble d'ailleurs bien rendre l'idée initiale (même mieux que "_atmend horcht die Nachtigall_" ).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> même mieux que "_atmend horcht die Nachtigall_"


Tu ne pense pas, que c'est un peu trop 《interprété 》? _Arrêter de respirer _exprime _respirant_ mieux que _respirant _?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Tu ne pense pas, que c'est un peu trop 《interprété 》?


Certes, c'est une traduction libre - aber diese Freiheit darf man sich m.E. herausnehmen.
Oder wie interpretierst Du sonst "atmend horcht die Nachtigall"?  Wörtlich genommen ist das doch Unsinn, oder? Entweder sie atmet oder sie fällt tot vom Ast. 

Edit: Meine persönliche Meinung:
Wahrscheinlich heißt es im Liedertext "atmend" weil "atemlos" nicht in den Rhythmus  gepasst hätte.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Entweder sie atmet oder sie fällt tot vom Ast.


Eben. Ich verstehe atmend als mehr oder weniger synonym zu _lebendig_ oder _lebend_. Das ist zwar immer noch nicht besonders sinntragend, aber man hat zumindest eine Ahnung, was der Dichter damit meinte (aber leider immer noch nicht, warum er es nicht sagte).


----------



## BrightonNative

Danke schön für Ihre weitere Antworte, elroy, JClaude und berndf. Poetry is not always easy to understand, and even more so when it's in another language. So, as for the meaning of "atmend" here, I see you have two interpretations: one is "lebendig" and the other is the anticipatory 'interpreted' meaning of "atemlos." Das hat mir viel geholfen - danke!


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> was der Dichter damit meinte (aber leider immer noch nicht, warum er es nicht sagte).


Vielleicht/ wahrscheinlich


JClaudeK said:


> "atmend" weil "atemlos" nicht in den Rhythmus gepasst hätte.


(siehe mein Edit in #11)


----------



## berndf

Nee, da werden wir uns absolut nicht einig. _Atmend_ für _atemlos_ ist mit der Brechstange zu etwas vollkommen anderem interpretiert, als es der Text hergibt. Wenn da schwer atmend stände, dann vielleicht, dann wäre der Weg nicht so weit. Aber so? Man kann sich genauso gut auch _ruhig_ oder _leise_ mit _atmend_ denken.


----------



## BrightonNative

Hallo, JClaude und berndf. I have found another translation of the German where the writer (in his 'interpreted' version into English) put "barely" before the word "breathing," i.e., kaum atmend, aber das bedeutet nochmal dass man ein Wort hinzufügt; ein Wort das nicht im Original war. Zuviel poetische Freiheit?
EDIT: Back to JClaude and #4. A nightingale is known for its singing. When Loewe wrote "atmend" perhaps he meant that the Nightingale was breathing -- as opposed to singing -- so he could listen to the Nöck singing?


----------



## berndf

Ja, das ist auch etwas zu sehr "interpretierend". Er kommt übrigens meiner eigenen Interpretation


berndf said:


> _ruhig_ oder _leise ..._ _atmend_


recht nahe, die natürlich nur eine von verschiedenen möglichen ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Er kommt übrigens meiner eigenen Interpretation -
> _ruhig_ oder _leise ..._ _atmend_      [#15]
> recht nahe



..... und der von mir in #6 vorgeschlagenen  französischen Version "respirer calmement/ doucement"

- die allerdings nur eine mögliche Interpretation ist.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> - die allerdings nur eine mögliche Interpretation ist


 



berndf said:


> , die natürlich nur eine von verschiedenen möglichen ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> die natürlich nur eine von verschiedenen möglichen ist.



Daher meine Zustimmung zu BNs Vorschlag


JClaudeK said:


> "le rossignol écoute en retenant son souffle" me semble d'ailleurs bien rendre l'idée initiale


den ich für durchaus plausibel halte - offensichtlich im Gegensatz zu Dir.


berndf said:


> _Arrêter de respirer _exprime _respirant_ mieux que _respirant _?


_Arrêter de respirer = retenir son souffle = den Atem anhalten_


----------



## berndf

Ja, es geht mir etwas zu weit, die wörtliche Bedeutung bei der Interpretation komplett ins Gegenteil zu drehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> es geht mir etwas zu weit, die wörtliche Bedeutung bei der Interpretation komplett ins Gegenteil zu drehen.



Ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen _"leise atmend horchen"_ (von Dir befürwortet!) und  _"mit angehaltenem Atem  horchen". _

Von_ "die wörtliche Bedeutung  komplett ins Gegenteil  drehen"_ kann m.M.n. nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe keinen großen Unterschied zwischen _"leise atmend horchen"_ (von Dir befürwortet!) und _"mit angehaltenem Atem horchen"._


_Ruhig atmen_ und _den Atem anhalten_ sind nicht nur von der Tätigkeit her, sondern auch bezüglich der damit einhergehenden Gefühle diametral.


----------



## fdb

By the way: the poem is by August Kopisch. Carl Loewe set it to music.

<...>
_Moderatornotiz: Videolinks müssen vorher angemeldet werden._


----------

